# Looking for your recommendation



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi All,

I've just about polished off my last batch of coffee and now I'm in the market for something that I can settle into for a few months. I get a bit sick of dialing my grinder into different beans so I'm after one nice bean that I can rely on time after time.

I'm using the Brewtus and Mignon and always drink milk based drinks. I usually opt for 17g dose and steam skimmed milk to make a skinny capp....or sometimes a latte.

I'd also like to keep the costs quite reasonable (if possible). I currently buy from Brick Lane Coffee in East London @ £15 per kg. Somewhere around that price, delivered, would be great.

Any recommendations?

thanks


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

If its the sort of Beans you are looking for, there is still 1 vacant place on the LSOL next 3 month sub.

You get 4 x 250 grams in 1 delivery each month. Enough beans to get to know them very well.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Ron, I think I need medium or dark roast tbh. Light roast isn't strong enough for me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi Tony .

Strength = how you Brew coffee , amount of coffee used to water

Perhaps give us some tastes your after to help?

Traditional espresso - choc and nuts?

Are you flexible going over £15 delivered limits your choices somewhat

Try coffee compass perhaps for a darker more traditional style of roast that will cut thorough milk to suit your tastes


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Extract Original is great in milk and £15/kg

I'd call it a medium roast but there's about as much consensus on 'medium' as there is on Gaza. It'll have enough to punch through milk.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

If you like the Brick Lane stuff, get up to Old St roundabout and try some from Shoreditch Grind. They both have fairly similar profiles from what I remember and work really well in milk.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I know about the strength of coffee.....what I was referring to was the fact I prefer darker roast because I find it gives a stronger flavour over a fuller cup. I am open to spending more per KG but prob not more than £18-£20 delivered. And sorry, forgot to mention that I can't get to Brick Lane area at the mo....hence the reason for this thread.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Coffee compass Brighton lanes blend. Simples.


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

can't go wrong with Rave Signature in my (admittedly limited) experience. A brilliant all-rounder that's in the right price range. I always give it to guests and it always goes down well.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks again....Cam, why do you suggest this blend?


----------

